# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Na 17 jaar van acne af

## RB33

Ben nu 33jaar. Kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat ik eindelijk een oplossing voor mijn grootste probleem gevonden heb. Acne is geen ziekte, maar je kunt je er wel behoorlijk ziek van gaan voelen. Bij mij had het ook psychisch een behoorlijke impact. Het is een aandoening die naar mijn mening, wat betreft zijn uitwerkingen op het gehele lichaam behoorlijk onderschat wordt. Na 22jaar wil je geen acne meer hebben. Ben nu sinds 7maanden acnevrij. Vind het dan ook belangrijk dat anderen zo snel mogelijk geholpen worden en niet zoals ik, er veel te lang mee blijven lopen. Mijn acne was vrij wisselend. van normaal tot zeer ernstig (2cm grote ontstekingen). Meestal in gezicht en rug. Heb ca. 15 keer roaccutane moeten nemen (van 2maanden tot 1,5jaar lang). Had geen andere mogelijkheid. Afgezien van de honderden middelen die ik uitgeprobeerd heb (15duizend euro zal beslist niet overdreven zijn!!!). Meestal droogden ze de huid te veel uit en werd de acne op ten duur alleen maar erger. Hoe meer je de huid uitdroogt hoe meer talg ze gaat produceren. Je hebt beslist al eens vaker gelezen dat voeding niks te maken heeft met je acne. Geloof me; dat wat je eet wel degelijk van invloed is op je huid/ acne, zie onder. 

Hoe kwam ik volledig van mijn acne af:

Ik dacht altijd dat de enigste oorzaak van acne een verhoogde talgproduktie is. Deze verhoogde talgproduktie kan erfelijk zijn. Hebben jullie niet eens mensen gezien met een zeer vettige huid, maar geen acne hebben ? Er moet dus een reactie in het lichaam plaatsvinden die de ontstekingen in combinatie met hoge talgproduktie doet veroorzaken. Er ontstaan toxische zuren in het bloed die door de lever niet per direkt afgebroken kunnen worden. Deze afvalstoffen worden door de lever via de huid weggevoerd (de snelste manier voor de lever om afvalstoffen af te voeren) en dit proces veroorzaakt in combinatie met een hoge talgproduktie ontstekingen. Deze toxische zuren in het bloed worden veroorzakkt door voedingsstoffen waarop je lichaaam allergisch reageert (zo werkt het ongeveer, ben geen doktor).

Laat als eerste een VEGA-test uitvoeren. Er zijn niet zo heel veel plaatsen waar je dit kunt laten uitvoeren (o.a. bij homeopaat). Met deze test wordt je op ca. 150 voedingsmiddelen getest en is voor 98% betrouwbaar. Bij mij kwam eruit dat ik allergisch ben voor tomaten, varkensvlees en chokolade. Ik kan bv. frieten eten zoveel ik wil. Heeft geen invloed op de acne omdat ik op deze voeding niet allergisch reageer. Deze voedingsmiddelen waarop je allergisch reageert moet je dan voor 100% van je menu schrappen !!! Is moeilijk, maar in mijn geval goed te doen. Jammer, voor mij dus geen pizza meer. Na 2 a drie weken merk je al een wereld van verschil. Alleen door de voedingsmiddeln te vermijden waarop je lichaam allergisch reageert kun je je acne met 70% tot 100% verbeteren. Is moeilijk te geloven, maar waar. 

Voorlopig zou ik zeker de huid blijven reinigen en later iets afbouwen. Ook vanwege de blijvende hoge talgproduktie is het verstandig de huid regelmatig te reinigen. Ik reinig de huid met produkten van MD Formulations, deze produkten zijn behoorlijk duur, maar wel de allerbeste die ik in 17jaar ben tegengekomen! Was zeer sceptisch in het begin (vooral omdat ik al tal van middelen uitgeprobeerd had), maar zeker het proberen waard. Zonder benzoyl peroxide. 4 stappenplan en werkt o.a. met fruitzuren, salicylic acid en zink. Je huid wordt veel soepeler en gladder met deze middelen. Precies het omgekeerde van alle andere acne producten. Je moet rekening houden met ca. 500euro per jaar. 

Volgende middelen van MD Formulations zijn erg goed voor het reinigen van je huid:

1- Sensitive skin cleanser (reinigt huid, zeep en olie vrij, met salicylic acid) (ca. 20)
2- VIT A Plus clearing complex (fles met pompje) (Vit A, maakt huid iets dunner) (ca. 55 !)  VIT A niet gebruiken tijdens zwangerschap !
3- Skin perfection gel (zorgt voor soepele, gladde huid) (ca. 35)
4- Moisture defense, antioxidant crème (potje) (vochtinbrengend) (50 )
5- Glycare lotion (fruitzuren, dringt diep door in de huid, voor betere struktuur/ opbouw) (ca. 35)
6- Sun protector SPF30 (bevat veel zink, zeker niet weglaten !) (25 )

Dit lijkt verschrikkelijk veel en duur (ca. 200 ), schrikt af, weet ik. Even op internet zoeken waar je het het beste kunt bestellen, bv bij amazon (veel verschil in prijzen). Je kunt hiermee meerdere maanden (4tot 6) uitkomen. Voordeel: is allemaal los te bestellen. Als je momenteel roaccutane neemt, dan moet je 2,3 en 5 weglaten !!!) 

Behandeling als volgt:

s morgens (4 stappen)
Eerst 1, cleanser (inmasseren en goed afspoelen met lauw water)
Paar druppels van 5 (fruitzuur) in handpalm en met wijsvinger over gezicht verdelen
Dun laagje van 4 aanbrengen (vochtinbrenger)
Sun protector aanbrengen 

s avonds (4 Stappen)
Eerst 1, cleanser (inmasseren en afspoelen met water)
2 pompjes van 2 (VIT A) in de handpalm en met wijsvinger over gezicht verdelen
Dun laagje van 3 (skin perfection gel) aanbrengen
Dun laagje van 4 aanbrengen (vochtinbrenger)

Verder is het raadzaam extra zink te nemen. Zink verbetert de wondheling en remt ontstekingen. Het geeft een hele berg aan zinkproducten in de handel. Ik neem unizink 50 (bij duitse apotheek verkrijgbaar) www.unizink.de. Via internet te bestellen. Kost nog geen 5euro voor 150 tabletten en schijnen qualitatief erg goed te zijn. 2 tabletten per dag ca. 20min voor het eten innemen. Zeer aan te bevelen dit een half jaar lang te nemen. 

Wat je nog meer kunt doen voor optimaal resultaat (waarschijnlijk niet nodig):
Veel beweging en buitenlucht: wandelen, fietsen, fitness. Is natuurlijk nog eens extra ondersteunend voor mooie huid. 
Tip: af en toe eens massage, bv. Shiatsu of therapeut werkt positief op de algehele conditie. Als je spieren ontspannen (los) zijn is je huid ook ontspannen. Een (ontgiftigings) kuur met Chlorella tabletten (algenkuur) van Vital green is ook niet verkeerd. Elke dag salie thee is ook goed voor de huid (werkt rustgevend en ontstekingsremmend). Blauwe bessen (rond Juni vers) goed voor darmen, immuunsysteem.

Ik kan alleen resultaat garanderen als je alle bovengenoemde stappen uitvoert (dus: VEGA Test en voedingmiddelen waarvoor je allergisch bent voor 100% vermijden, reiniging van de huid en unizink 50). De VEGA test is, naar mijn mening, de belangrijkste stap om definitief een einde te maken met je grootste vijand. Neem maar alvast afscheid van je acne. drie a vier weken nog.

----------

